# Photoshoot: The Spunky New Guy



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My first photoshoot since returning to the forum, might as well start out with my newest desk buddy/first purchase in the new house/area. I had noticed him on Tuesday when I went to explore the local Petco, but I didn't have anything ready for a new fish just yet...went back yesterday and he was still there; so of course I had to snatch him up. 
I passed up a Lavender Butterfly HM and a couple of Dragon PKs for him.....and my land does he seem happy o.o xD I'm glad I picked him(the others can wait a little while I guess...:roll

He has a stockyer build then Robin, my other DT, and hes an HMDT so hes got these huge fluffy fins(which I *LOVE*...its so horrible that Anak, my HM, became such a bad tail bitter Dx I was so upset.)so I expected him to be on the Chill-side(I know you can't judge anything personality-wise in those cups, but I'm usually pretty good about guessing o, like my big ol' Delta Batman.....
I think this guy could rival Robin in spunky activeness o_o And that, my friends, is _really_ saying something.

Maybe hes just getting used to it all still :lol: But I tell ya, hes incredibly spunky and insanely curious; spent all of last night exploring _every_ nook and cranny in his tank *at least* five times, went crazy over his 'evil twin' when I turned he lights off in my room last night(his tank light was still on; therefore creating a reflection. Quite a few of the pics are from last night xD), this morning he bopped around and watched me for a bit(he LOVES to see what I'm doing, which makes him the _perfect _desk-mate of course ;-)), and is now over in a corner working on a bubble nest, occasionally peeking over when I move or adjust myself to see what I'm up to now :lol:

Excuse my excitement....its been so long since I brought home a new guy, and almsot just as long since I've really had the time to sit back and enjoy my underwater puppies.... :angel:

Anyway o: I'll shut up and get to the good part; the pics!










































































































































































































































































































The flash+the little LED light in his tank highly his blue/green metallic-y shine...in reality he is more yellow and his butterfly is white with some clear towards the end(I expect that to change later of course). He also has this little 'kink' in the top lobe of his tail, I think you can see it in a couple pics...it just makes his lobe fall over a little bit; its kinda cute actually xD
I may not be much of a yellow/Doubletail person(I'm VERY picky with my DTs and the way they look...)....but those blue eyes of his, that white 'lipstick', that expression...D: He called to me; I couldn't pass him up.
I'm such a sucker for the butterflys/big fluffy fins too, I gotta admit :roll:

Anywho...there he is! Enjoy the pic spam! ;D
Updated pics of the other boys to come later!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

*stealz fish and runs like mad* 
He is stunning gawd why cant I ever find fish like that from his little blue eyes to his amazing dorsal he is stunning


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

That is amazing. He is so beautiful! I want him hehe 
Plus you're an awesome photographer


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Creat: LOL xD Nuuu! Not my new boy! He needs to keep me company at my desk! 
Ask Petco when they get their shipments in?
Petsmart is also now carrying HMs and PKs/HMPKs o: At least where I am they are.

Oh my god, I know! I immediately spotted him, picked his cup up, and was like @[email protected] MUST. HAVE.
I'm crazy picky with DTs because they can either be...Eh :/(like I usually see in pet stores) or OMGSTUNNINGAMAZING, you know? This guy may not be absolutely show quality AB perfect, but I'd still stick him into that last category o:

TequilatheBetta: Thank you! 8D Hehe, I know, I couldn't leave him; especially when I went in again and he was STILL there. <3 Fate.
And thank you!!  I'm an amateur photographer, I can only hope one day to do something professionally with photography xD I *adore* the challenge in taking pictures of animals, especially fish and jumping horses where you have to get the angle/timing _just_ right.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I work there so I know when shipments come in but none of ours match how amazing he looks and cant I "borrow" him lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o: Awesome! At least you get first pick of the bettas that do come in? xDD
I used to work at an LPS in the fish section before I moved....Getting the first look at the bettas was probably not the best thing for me. *whistles*
I brought home quite a few >.>
*cough*

Nuu xD No borrowing; hes keeping me company!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lolz I try not to look at a shipment for that reason I end up with to many XP


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD I hear ya; I kinda couldn't help it though because our desk was _right_ next to the betta shelf...plus, I was often given the task of helping clean the cups/put away the new fish after they had been given fresh water. :roll: They set me up, I swear...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lololololol right the evil fish store is after us! the good news is I have managed to sell some of the ones I might want to buy after showing people how to properly care for a betta... favorite question ever "so why does my betta keep dying?" me: "how often do you change the water?" them: "you have to change the water????"
me: X______X


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooooh yeah; been there, done that....and not just with bettas, countless other species of fish as well.
I was a great job though, I LOVED being able to provide _proper_ betta AND general fish care information to people; I felt like a saved the lives of a lot of fish. 
The store itself was pretty good though; though they sold 'betta setups' and bowls and such, they knew that bettas preferred larger tanks with heat, needed frequent water changes on smaller tanks, knew about cycling larger tanks, and more of the proper information. It wasn't _perfect_, but it was better then any other store I'd ever been to.
Plus we used API liquid tests, tested the tanks regularly, and did water changes roughly once per week(there were like....200 tanks ranging from 20-200 gallons; each their own separate system). 
So it was a pretty good store xD

Theres a little Petland here I'm going to apply to....their fish section has a lot to be desired(it seems they focus mostly on puppies). I hope that I can get a job there, perhaps mainly working with the fish, and keep things clean and do what I do best; debunk fishy myths and give people proper information xD


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty guy you got there!! He almost looks like my little dude that I just got too.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o: Really? I'd LOVE to see pics of him


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG the lipstick!! ;D What an adorkable little spas fishie! Normally I'm not really one for DBTs , but I think I would have (And still might!!) have snatched him up as well.
Also... YAAYY for the return of DF photoshoots!! Heheh


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg, I know right?! His lips....<3
Same here....I swear; DTs are probably my least favorite tail type. I've just always been...eh...about them :/
But Robin just kept _starring _at me at work...and he had such *red* [email protected][email protected]
And this guy....well...just yeah xD He called to me. 'Nuff said.
Robin and his awesomness kinda changed my opinion on DTs; he has been, by far, easily one of the toughest and most spunky and personable fish I have _ever_ owned; and I've had quite a few fish over the years xD

And _wow_ does this new guy have a personality.  I'm starting to lean more towards Alois now name-wise because hes such an adorkable crazy insane spaz xD
Actually, now that I think back....my mom had a DT named Max a couple years ago; he was pretty spunky and adorkable too 
xD Maybe its just the ones I've had...

LOL! And thanks CR! ;D Yup; I'm back, with the pic spam!!
ANYWAY, I managed to get a couple shots without the flash. This is more what he looks like in reality:

































Just thought I'd share 

Oh, and don't mind the tank scratches....I've had this tank for at least four years; its pretty beat up xD;


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

For some reason the sound I made in my head was "Zimbabwe." Dunno why, honestly. It started out as "fdshsfshhh" but changed LOL. I LOVEEE his yellow!! I think I've had just about every color of betta BUT a FREAKING yellow!!! I WANT.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL! xD
I'm actually really picky with yellow; I see a solid yellow(which I have had before; you may remember Ed my CT ;D)and its just...common :/ But this guy has some blue/green accents, a partial mask, some metallic, and that butterfly....so hes more on the unique side as far as yellow goes I think xD

Anyway, I think I'll call him Alois ;D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG HE IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
I love the one where he's got his mouth open. It looks like he's yelling "YOU WANT SOME TOUGH GUY??"
And HAI Dragonfish, missed you around here


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

8D NACHO! <3
Omg, where have you been? D: I've missed you too! <33

LOL! xD But thank you! c:
And thats one of my favorite shots! xD I didn't even know I got it until after I was looking through the pics!! Lol, I'll probably submit it for the next contest ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL, something tells me I'd love that character whoever he is. Just got "the look"


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, you very well might ;D 
Alois is one of those characters you either love or hate; theres no in between. 
I positively _adore_ him <3
Hes in the second season of the Kuroshitsuji/Black Butler anime. 
Go watch it ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

When I have time I totally wiiiill~ (




I still want your cameruh <3


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yesss. Do iiiiit xD
Its a rather dark/twisted anime....but its _awesome_ o:
My next Cosplay is going to be Ciel Phantomhive from Kuroshitsuji <3

LOL, my dads Nikon D60(I KNOW WHAT KIND IT IS NOW! 8D)? xD
Of course you do ;D


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i couldn't see the pictures D: i wish i could, he sound AMAZING


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I did watch the first season ;D But they didn't have Joker, so I stopped watching!! Preferred to read it... THEN I BAWL'D.

I swear I'm going to get that camera <3 OMG I ALMOST HELD A LEOPARD GECKO THE OTHER DAY DD: I'M SAD THAT I DIDN'T.
Sorry for TOTALLY random subject change LOL.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

BettaGirl290: D: Oh no! What browser are you using? I just uploaded the pics to photobucket and posted them....I'm on Firefox and its always worked, maybe the browser your using doesn't show them...?

CR: xD I've been reading it some since before I couldn't watch anything with my internet....but now that I have actual internet I'm going to _watch_ it finally when I have time o:
My friend actually got me into it; he said he was going to cosplay Sebastian and was like "Heeeeey, your small and like a foot shorter then me, wanna be my Ciel?"
And now I'm addicted to Kuroshitsuji @[email protected]
LOL, random subject change! xD
Actually, I brought Jinxy out to meet the neighborhood kids today....she needs to start getting more used to being handled(though I didn't let them hold her of course)and socialized. 
I've officially become the cool older 'kid' though xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to take Spitz on walks ;D I've gotta get him re-socialized, though, I haven't bonded with him too much over the past 6 months D: People used to STAREEE, and that was when he was itty bitty!! Now he's almost 5 feet long! heheheh <3

Fer srs, though, Jinx is the most adorable leo ever... I went to the reptile expo the other day and just went, "D'AWWW" whenever I passed them! I think I might have to get one when I move out <3


----------



## Momo x3 (Jul 9, 2011)

I get an image saying "This image or video has been moved or deleted"  So I, too, can't see your pictures. I'm using Firefox too  He sounds gorgeous though


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

..OH! I know what the issue is now...I changed the name of the album the pics were in...xD; Derp.
Hold on, I'll post the again...since I can't edit >.<;

LOL! Thats awesome!! xD
I should do that with Jinxy when I get her more socialized....and fattened up a bit >.> Shes a tad on the skinny side :/

Omg, I know <3 I LOVE Geckos in general, Leos especially. Whenever I see them I get all excited. 
There was this TINY little guy in Petland when we went last week....he had little black feet D: It was the _cutist darned thing ever._


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Alois:

























































































































































































































































































































Without Flash:


----------

